# Yamaha NS-555 vs Infinity P362



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

If you could get either of these for the same price which would you perfer and why would you perfer it over the other?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi sc02 - My preference would be the Infinity package as although Yamaha do make great electronics they are not renowned for there speaker systems where as Infinity are and would probably choose them over the 555's because of this, the other way to find out is if you can audition the 2 packages to see what you prefer?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

In the Budget Bookshelf Shootout of 2009 the Yamaha ns-333 performed better than the Infinity p162. But that was the bookshelf model of each of these series, I dont know how the tower of each of these would perform. 

The only way of testing them side by side is purchaseing both cause no retailer in my area has both of these in stock. Buying both sets isn't really an option.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd get the Infinity Primus P362 which have superior drivers, are much easier to drive and sound better to my ears. Your ears may be different. You can actually find the Yamaha NS-555 cheaper ($167.13 each) than the Infinity Primus P362 ($210.00 each).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would actually go with SVS's newly redesigned SBS-01 ($225) SVS makes excellent Speakers and I really think you would be pleased with them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I'd get the Infinity Primus P362 which have superior drivers, are much easier to drive and sound better to my ears. Your ears may be different. You can actually find the Yamaha NS-555 cheaper ($167.13 each) than the Infinity Primus P362 ($210.00 each).


Yes, i know the ns-555 could be found cheaper, but i did not want that to influance the decided factor of my purchase.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would actually go with SVS's newly redesigned SBS-01 ($225) SVS makes excellent Speakers and I really think you would be pleased with them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You really think that a book shelf (SBS-1) would outperform a tower? I know the these towers in question are far from what most people consider audiophile sound. But others consider these towers the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well, with most using a Subwoofer, I would definitely advocate purchasing a higher quality bookshelf than a less well made tower.

Ideally, I would recommend Towers for Mains and Surround, but when looking at budget prices, I would definitely go for higher quality drivers in a smaller enclosure. Now if not using a Subwoofer, perhaps the Towers make more sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

JJ,
What do you think about the Jbl 8320 or 8340A for mains and surrounds?

Yes, I will be using subs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If using Subwoofers, I would definitely get the SVS's. They really are quite well made and have real high quality Drivers.

Even though I am using Dual Towers in my HT, I still crossover at 80 Hz as my Subwoofer really is excellent. Again, I would rather have higher quality Bookshelves than lower quality Towers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I second jacks suggestion, The SVSs are going to be tough to beat. Ive owned some Yamaha NS series bookshelves and they did sound very good but for the money you would be better off with the SBS-01s as they use some of the best tweeters available and the drivers and crossover are very good as well.


----------

